

Closures in Ruby - SlyShy
http://innig.net/software/ruby/closures-in-ruby.rb

======
sreque
Ruby was the first language I learned closures in. While all scripting
languages have them, Ruby's standard library uses them pervasively and
standard ruby style encourages their use. It's a great procedural language to
learn closures in.

------
cbare
Cheers to Paul Cantrell for figuring all this out and documenting it in such a
fun way. Here's a link to a helpful thread on the same topic:

<http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/153876>

------
kunley
Good material, it's a dupe, though.

~~~
shaunxcode
I think the growth pattern/cycle of hacker news is a factorial of sorts in
that with the influx of new hackers there will always be a re-iteration of
classic material, in fact there will be a re-iteration of ALL classic material
"plus some" new material now to be known as classic by the next influx. This
makes me more happy than it makes me bothered.

~~~
ghotli
I agree. Dupes should be allowed, especially if they filter up to the top due
to genuine interest. What would be preferable would be an addition to the UI
that would link to the previous submission's discussion thread.

~~~
kunley
Yeah I agree guys. I wasn't complaining, rather I was pointing to the fact
that history repeats itself. Just didn't bother to say it clearly.

Good point with the UI option.

